# SwayBars & Front Strut Brace



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm planning on picking up the UUC Swaybarbarians thru Hack later this week. I'm also looking at purchasing a front strut brace for the car. 

My question is this, are there really big differences between strut braces? AC Schnitzer's is almost $600 :yikes:, Racing Dynamics is around $250 and there are others that are in between. If you have a strut brace in your car, which one do you have and why did you go with it?

I was thinking of picking up a M3 strut brace since I believe they fit our cars. I don't know how much these go for though.

Thanks guys!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Pete, just curious, what are you looking to improve on your car handling ?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

I'd get the OEM M3 strut brace. I think it's slightly over $300 from somewhere like CircleBMW.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Agree with SpaceMonkey. All the units you mentioned have a hinged design between the bar and the mount and that completely defeats the purpose of having a strut brace. The BMW unit does not hinge and will actually function like it's designed to do.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I have the M3 brace and like it. (Presumably you've seen my post from last night?)

Fair warning: One of the feet broke. On the plus side, Tischer parts had it replaced in two days under warranty. Totally hassle free.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *I have the M3 brace and like it. (Presumably you've seen my post from last night?)
> *


...and thanks to you I now want one to shut up the sunroof...


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Racing Dynamics is not a real one. I have it, not worth $250. 

A new RD Sport is in the works, not hinged, very strong. You'll love it when you see it.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *Pete, just curious, what are you looking to improve on your car handling ? *


This is two-fold. First, I like throwing the car around, especially on offramps/onramps and the few twisties in the area. Rost got me hooked when I took a ride on a crazy twisty road and noticed that even though the car handled extremely well, it still tended to lean too much for my liking. With swaybars and a strut brace, this should nicely improve the handling of the car.

The other is for shows. More mods = more points = better chance of winning bigger prizes = $$$$


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *I have the M3 brace and like it. (Presumably you've seen my post from last night?)
> 
> Fair warning: One of the feet broke. On the plus side, Tischer parts had it replaced in two days under warranty. Totally hassle free. *


Actually I missed this post Nick, I'll have to check it out. I like the M3 strut brace and I figured since BMW designed it, it had to be good. I didn't realize it was only $300 or so. I'll have to give Circle BMW a call and order it.

Its good to know that it was replaced without hassle. :thumbup:


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

Pete don't forget to do a fantastic write up and add some pics when you get them in!!:thumbup:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

VAC Motorsports has it for 340.00. I've never dealt with them.

The individual part #'s are:

51 71 7 895 414
51 71 7 895 249
51 71 7 895 250
51 71 7 895 251
51 71 7 895 252
51 71 7 895 702

I'm sure Circle would know all the parts to order, but that's everything. I haven't priced it out at Circle to see if it's cheaper than VAC. Let me know if you inquire.

My "wish" list is growing too damn long. :tsk:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *VAC Motorsports has it for 340.00. I've never dealt with them.
> 
> The individual part #'s are:
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I ordered the M3 strut brace thru my dealership this afternoon.

These are the part numbers and prices that showed on the invoice (w/10% BMWCCA Discount)

51 71 7 895 414 - Transverse - $101.70
51 71 7 895 249 - Bracket L - $84.92
51 71 7 895 250 - Bracket R - $84.92
51 71 7 895 251 - Covering L - $5.85
51 71 7 895 252 - Covering R - $5.85

Total = $282.24

I'm missing part number 51 71 7 895 702. It looks like these are the strut tower bolts. I was told I didn't need them. There are four more bolts that hold the transverse on the left and right brackets. This doesn't look like it was ordered so I'm going to have to call the dealership tomorrow and have them add it. These can't be too expensive so it looks like the total will be under $285 (pre-tax). Not bad. 

Here's a pic I found on the web of the strut brace.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Agree with SpaceMonkey. All the units you mentioned have a hinged design between the bar and the mount and that completely defeats the purpose of having a strut brace. The BMW unit does not hinge and will actually function like it's designed to do. *


Well, there are six degrees of freedom between the two mount points. The hinge will eliminate one degree of freedom, so there are five left. What is it about this degree of freedom (I'd call it a scissor-like mode between the two spring axes) that these vendors want to let ride?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

If they are the nuts that go on the strut tower bolts, you cannot install the brace without them...


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *If they are the nuts that go on the strut tower bolts, you cannot install the brace without them... *


Thanks Nick, I'll have them add all of these to the order. :thumbup:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Ack said:


> *Thanks!
> 
> I ordered the M3 strut brace thru my dealership this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Sweet. That's a better price than I remembered.

Gee. Now that I'm "saving" $60, maybe I should get one too. :eeps:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *Sweet. That's a better price than I remembered.
> 
> Gee. Now that I'm "saving" $60, maybe I should get one too. :eeps:  *


Not a bad idea! :smokin:

This doesn't include the bolts but I'll find out how much all of this costs when I call the dealer later this morning. Total should be less than $290 when done. The BMWCCA membership has already saved me 3x what I paid for it in the last year. :thumbup:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Ack said:


> *Not a bad idea! :smokin:
> *


Heh. Just what I need. Extra encouragement to spend more.  :tsk:  well, maybe so :eeps: 


> *This doesn't include the bolts but I'll find out how much all of this costs when I call the dealer later this morning. *


Could you post the pn for the bolts too, that seems the only part I don't have either. 


> *The BMWCCA membership has already saved me 3x what I paid for it in the last year. :thumbup:*


The BMWCCA is unbelievably great. I've saved so much on parts, and got a rebate last year when I bought my car.

I can't wait to start going to driving events this summer!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *Could you post the pn for the bolts too, that seems the only part I don't have either.
> *


Will do. I'm calling as I type. Stay tuned. . .


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I just talked to the parts guy, and he said he's not showing the part number for the four bolts that hold the transverse into the L & R brackets. He's going to do some digging and get back to me.


----------

